# Trailering two Minis on the Same Side?



## poundinghooves (Aug 5, 2010)

I plan on buying a horse trailer to haul my two minis and (my soon to be) horse or pony. Mainly I'll just be hauling the pony or horse to shows but occasionally they'll all need to go at the same time. Would it be safe to put my horse/pony on one side and the other two on the other side, together? Goldie weighs about 300 and Spirit is about 350. If I did do this could it be done with a slant load or straight load? Should the two minis be loose or tied? Thank you~ poundinghooves


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

if they fit they would be fine. I would want a stud wall between the 2 stalls so they didn't get near the large horse. Tied or loose would be fine.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

We do it all of the time, but usually tie them just so one doesn't 'squish' the other.


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

You could use a stock trailer and shut the cut gate.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

